
What can be done to stop this Covid-19 related fraud? - squarefoot
http://coronavirus.edatarobot.com/
======
squarefoot
I've searched around some of the testimonials images down that page, like a
dozen so far, and all of them are either AI generated faces, stock images,
people on other sites unrelated to the pandemic, even a painting! It's clearly
a fraud, so what can be done to end it?

~~~
mantrid84
teaching people to think critically and always reach out to skeptics! our
culture has been conditioned to follow marketing messages creating buying
urgency but people are not trained to ever question those messages.

I think questioning messages should be one of the topics that schools should
focus on.

